# new here, question about teaching and health insurance



## carolinabuckeye (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi! I live in the American South and my husband and I are seriously contemplating a move to Canada. But, we have no clue about many things Canadian. We have just started researching the move. I'm a Special Ed. teacher. 
Will I be able to get a job as a teacher there? We can't afford to put me back through school again! 
Will we be able to get insurance for us and our children?
Do we have to be legal citizens for healthcare?
Thank you for your help. I hope I haven't made any mistakes on this posting.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

carolinabuckeye said:


> Hi! I live in the American South and my husband and I are seriously contemplating a move to Canada. But, we have no clue about many things Canadian. We have just started researching the move. I'm a Special Ed. teacher.
> Will I be able to get a job as a teacher there? We can't afford to put me back through school again!
> Will we be able to get insurance for us and our children?
> Do we have to be legal citizens for healthcare?
> Thank you for your help. I hope I haven't made any mistakes on this posting.


Welcom to the site,

Firstly I must tell you that gaining admission to Canada is not an easy proposition.
You require to have an occupation that Canada considers in short supply and important to its future, or you must have pre-arranged employment. Teachers are not on THE LIST. That's not to say immigrating teachers don't/can't get jobs but usually they would begin on a supply basis. Because of your teaching specialty it may work in your favour. 
I'm sure you know that you would be coming to a much different climate than the US South. Most of the country has quite severe winters, the exception being right on the west coast.
Madical care is "free" to all legal residents of Canada. In some Provinces a three month wait is necessary before it kicks in but that can be bridged with outside insurance.
You do not have to be citizens, only legal residents.
What area of the country were you thinking about? If, as your nom-de-plume suggests, you live in the Carolinas you are not too far away (couple of days drive). Have you ever visited? If not you should plan what's known as a reccie and check the place out.


----------

